

Show HN: StartupFeed.co - royfire
http://www.startupfeed.co

======
doubt_me
Why not just make a subreddit with a script that automatically posts
everything from these RSS feeds?

and then have the domain redirect to it.

------
dethstar
you're using bootstrap so why not use fontawesome and use chevron-up or
something instead of that ugly blue arrow

